# Some albas



## Dido (Oct 18, 2013)

I know you all was thinking on something else. 
But they are all albinos here 

you can visit this white Lions in a drive through 













Some Tigers in white 









babys 




white nandu





another one


----------



## Dido (Oct 18, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 18, 2013)

Very interesting, thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2013)

Never heard of white lions before. Pretty cool!


----------



## chris20 (Oct 18, 2013)

They look very regal.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 20, 2013)

nice pics! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2013)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------

